# My only pic



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Well this is the only pic I have of my new car since I wrecked my 98 sentra cause my digi camera broke. 95 200sx ser. I found it actually on the internet from dropjawmag.com of some coverage they did where i live.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. What mods do you have?


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

ya looks nice try to get some more


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YET another ill White B14........I dare another color to try and match up to US!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

i like the wheels a lot...they look very sharp


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

very clean... just the way it should be  way 2 rep them whiteb14's ::cheers::


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

WORD!


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

true dat


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YET another ill White B14........I dare another color to try and match up to US!!!! *


HELL YEAH:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

very nice keep it like that with the exception of a overly large front mount


----------

